# Bruce Buffer fought Frank Trigg.



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Bruce Buffer talks about his job UFC 111 and the story of how him and Frank Trigg fought in a elevator. Bruce claims that he had Trigg in a RNC! Which is quite possible.

http://thegarv.com/Bruce-Buffer-on-Fighting-Trigg-and-360.html

Kinda funny video I like how he said Dana was loving every second of it haha.


----------



## FrankMir20 (Dec 21, 2009)

No way, Bruce is a PIMP!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Haha, this gif sums it up.


----------



## Thiago_Alves (Sep 11, 2009)

hahahahaa sick Buffer, RNC to frank trigg? STANDARD


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I bet he used the Buffer 180 to sweep Frank.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

WhiteWolf said:


> Who has Frank Trigg not pissed off in the UFC? This guy seems to be one of the least likable guys in MMA after all the stuff I've read about him. Hell, even GSP trashed him.


Read Hughes book if you haven't. It's crazy how much Hughes hates that guy.

Third paragraph. "They say there's a lot you can do in five minutes. You change a tire, eat a sandwich, or choke out Frank Trigg (again)."

Bruce Buffer just one upped that. Practically choked him out on a 10 story elevator ride.


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm starting to think that if I work on my cardio, even I've got a chance of landing a RNC on Trigg.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

bwahahaha

rock on mr buffer!


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

right... I dislike trigg but buffer couldn't fight his way out of a paper bag. I'm calling bullshit, Buffer probably got his ass handed to him and made up a "I gave him what for" story like everyone that's ever gotten their ass kicked.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't care, provided Buffer worked the 180 in somehow.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Lolz at this thread turning into a "who hasn't RNC'd Frank Trigg" joke-athon.

Good stuff


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Bruce Buffer talks about his job UFC 111 and the story of how him and Frank Trigg fought in a elevator. Bruce claims that he had Trigg in a RNC! Which is quite possible.
> 
> http://thegarv.com/Bruce-Buffer-on-Fighting-Trigg-and-360.html
> 
> Kinda funny video I like how he said Dana was loving every second of it haha.


 
Madd old Story!!!!!! I posted this thread a yr ago......:thumbsup:


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

SigFig said:


> Lolz at this thread turning into a "who hasn't RNC'd Frank Trigg" joke-athon.
> 
> Good stuff


all we need is someone to shop bruce bruffers head onto matt hughes and the thread is complete:thumb02:. if i had photoshop on this pc i'd do it myself.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL Cmon I know someone out there can put Buffers head on there with an elevator backround! Maybe even put a clever line in like "ITTT'SSSS TTTIIIIMMMMEEEE!!"



coldcall420 said:


> Madd old Story!!!!!! I posted this thread a yr ago......:thumbsup:


Sorry didn't know. I know this video is new because they are discusing 111 and that but the story must be from a ways back.

Oh well new to me and im sure others.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Sorry double post.


----------



## FrankMir20 (Dec 21, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Madd old Story!!!!!! I posted this thread a yr ago......:thumbsup:


so? the video is new.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

FrankMir20 said:


> so? the video is new.


 
Your right the vid is new, and the story about the fight is old.....:thumb02: The title of the thread was about a video being new???:confused02:

yeah....didnt think so:thumbsup:


----------



## atm1982 (Feb 26, 2008)

Frank gets a lot of heat for being an eejit but let's not forget, he was winning the second fight against Hughes before he got choked out. Fair enough, it was due to a 'nudge' in the groin area but he was winning...before he got choked out...again.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

atm1982 said:


> Frank gets a lot of heat for being an eejit but let's not forget, he was winning the second fight against Hughes before he got choked out. Fair enough, it was due to a 'nudge' in the groin area but he was winning...before he got choked out...again.


LOL, I don't know if this was sarcasm or you were being serious. Either way u get poss rep.



WhiteWolf said:


> Yeah, I read Hughes' book and almost vomitted. He's not too far behind Trigg on the least likable list.
> But that line was funny as hell.
> But it seems that Frank has moved on from pissing off fighters to pissing off guys like Herb Dean and Bruce Buffer. Seriously Frank, seriously.



I know he gets a lot of heat, but I like the guy. I like his wrestling style, and his attitude towards things. He just doesn't care what people think... and he's not a total asshole.


----------



## atm1982 (Feb 26, 2008)

It was a bit tongue in cheek but still true! 

I was never a big fan but I started to come round when he came back to the UFC for his second run. He didnt hang around too long but he wanted the big fights straight away. He could easily have taken a couple of tune up fights.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

looney liam said:


> all we need is someone to shop bruce bruffers head onto matt hughes and the thread is complete:thumb02:. if i had photoshop on this pc i'd do it myself.


Ask and ye shall receive


----------



## Heat02 (Dec 31, 2009)

I actually have a black belt in the UFC. Not only am I trained in the UFC, but I was a expert in Pride. I think I could take on Frank Trigg with ease.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

buffer is jus a balla


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

I dont' beilive a single word of this except that Buffer got blood on his shirt and busted knuckles...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

wow, I actually rode in an elevator with Bruce and Dana once at mandalay bay. Didn't realize how close I came to being a funny buffer anecdote.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Is this an April Fool's joke?


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> Ask and ye shall receive


:thumb02:


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

Buffer is the man \m/
Buffer360 backfist KO
up, down, left, right, x, y, a, b, l1, r1


----------

